

The Death of the Pageview - suhail
http://www.readwriteweb.com/start/2010/03/the-death-of-the-pageview.php

======
prodigal_erik
> The dot-com crash showed us that the eyeball-based business model was a
> failure.

That would be more convincing if it weren't hosted in a web page supported by
an ad about half an inch away. The only failure was the market's ridiculous
valuations for startups that would have been viable businesses if kept
smaller.

As for on-page interactions vs. pageviews, yeah, that's one of many drawbacks
to releasing a crippled javascript-only application instead of semantic
resources that have URLs and actually become part of the web.

~~~
RoboTeddy
> that's one of many drawbacks to releasing a crippled javascript-only
> application instead of semantic resources that have URLs and actually become
> part of the web.

yeah, crippled applications, just like gmail?

~~~
prodigal_erik
Gmail can be forgiven for not contributing useful content to the web at large.
Everyone expects email to be private and not really available for repurposing.
Anyway, gmail was written competently and it works well without scripting
turned on, though its URLs aren't as RESTful as they could be.

But something like a public blog with content thoroughly entombed in a gmail-
like interface would suck. Which doesn't stop people from doing it.

------
fnid2
I know I'm paranoid, but why on earth does this page load a hidden java
applet? It took forever to display, i was like wtf, and then I see the java
console application appear and then I was like, _even more_ wtf??

There's been an increasingly aggressive trend toward tracking user behavior
and it's disturbing. I don't know what that java applet was for, but it was
invisible, which makes me feel uncomfortable with rww.

~~~
chaosmachine
They're also running some javascript that pings a tracking server every 10
seconds you're on the site. If you have Firebug installed, you can watch it go
on the net tab.

~~~
gridspy
Sounds like you guys need to install ghostery (a Firefox anti-tracking plugin)
<http://news.ghostery.com/>

Though it blocked 6 of the 7 different tracking scripts on that page, it
didn't seem to kill the Javascript one. (I have whitelisted Google Analytics)

~~~
andrewcooke
is this needed even with adblockplus? [edit - adblock doesn't stop the js
pings with the default us subscription] [edit2 - or with an explicit listing;
i ended up blocking them via dns] [edit3 - no i didn't; firefox is ignoring my
dns?! confused...]

~~~
fnid2
firefox can't ignore dns. on windows, you have to do

    
    
       ipconfig /flushdns
    

to clear your dns cache, then restart firefox

~~~
andrewcooke
i intend to look again this evening - i may well have made a mistake, but i
couldn't understand what was happening (i am on linux, restarted firefox, and
also restarted nscd; i didn't modify hosts, but did add a master record for
the domain to my local network's name server - "host" and firefox were,
apparently, inconsistent) (i was so surprised i went into the code and checked
it was using a name and not a numerical address...)

------
aresant
That article read like a "Special Advertising Insert": sensational headline,
junk data, fluff, and then a "oh by the way, we've got the solution" pitch
tossed in.

Death of the pageview? Really? Facebook has an ARMY using analytics & tools as
he suggests to do ONE THING and that is boost pageviews.

